#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  goedkope kabels goede koop?

## doedat

Heb een paar mooie dubbel jack hq kabels gescoord voor ongelofelijk weinig: kabels -17500 kabels en elektronica artikelen online - allekabels

Het lijkt goed te werken, maar wat is het werkelijke verschil met die van EU 10 p/st tot EU 50 p/st. Of moet ik gewoon heel erg blij zijn met dit kooopie

----------


## martijn verkerk

zijn gewoon dap kabeltjes
als je ze vast in een rack gebruikt niks aan de hand
verwacht er niet te veel van zijn ok kabels maar wel van het kaliber is het stuk pak je nieuwe (altijd spare bij je hebben)
verschil is kabel en connector kwaliteit.
dit soort kabel is 1 x trekken en kapot betere kabel kan meer hebben

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Als je een eerlijke mening wil hebben over de kabels, als je het thuis gebruikt is het wel te gebruiken, voor live gebruik zou ik het niet doen, door de snelle uitval (lees kraken)

----------


## Jan van Duren

Ik heb zelf diverse DAP kabels gehad. Inderdaad, lekker goedkoop en voor een vaste setup prima spul. Voor microfoons e.d. minder goed. Iemand liet op een keer een kabel vallen. Nou, de plugonderdelen vlogen in het rond. De pluggen solderen trouwens ook lastig.

Je kunt beter Neutrix en Tasker kopen. Vooral als je veel on the road bent.

gr

Jan

----------


## JeroenVDV

> emand liet op een keer een kabel vallen. Nou, de plugonderdelen vlogen in het rond.



Het gaat hier over aangegoten geheel gesloten connectoren (geen brakke XLR-pluggen).

XLR-pluggen van DAP zijn het laatste jaar wel stukken beter geworden (maar of die ook aan hun kabels zitten of dat dit andere types zijn - geen idee).





> De pluggen solderen trouwens ook lastig.



Vat dit niet te persoonlijk op, maar als je fatsoenlijk kunt solderen heb je echt geen problemen met de DAP-pluggen. Slechts als je met een strijkijzer en weinig tot geen ervaring in zo'n plug gaat lopen hengsten (zonder 'm in een chassis te steken voor warmteafvoer) kan het een aanrader zijn de hufter-proof Neutrik connectoren te pakken..

----------


## Gast1401081

Allemaal leuk en aardig. 
Wel altijd spare's bij je hebben.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Allemaal leuk en aardig. 
> Wel altijd spare's bij je hebben.



Voor de duidelijkheid: Dat geldt natuurlijk voor ALLE merken en soorten kabels..

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Alleen zou ik bij DAP nog wat meer extra kabels meenemen. Minder kans dat je dan voor schut gaat.  :Wink:

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Het gaat hier over aangegoten geheel gesloten connectoren (geen brakke XLR-pluggen).
> 
> XLR-pluggen van DAP zijn het laatste jaar wel stukken beter geworden (maar of die ook aan hun kabels zitten of dat dit andere types zijn - geen idee).
> 
> 
> Vat dit niet te persoonlijk op, maar als je fatsoenlijk kunt solderen heb je echt geen problemen met de DAP-pluggen. Slechts als je met een strijkijzer en weinig tot geen ervaring in zo'n plug gaat lopen hengsten (zonder 'm in een chassis te steken voor warmteafvoer) kan het een aanrader zijn de hufter-proof Neutrik connectoren te pakken..



Jeroen, ik vat dit dan wel even persoonlijk op. Ik denk dat ik van mezelf mag zeggen dat ik redelijk wat ervaring heb met solderen..goede spullen daarvoor gebruik enz enz.

Echter is er echt wel degelijk groot verschil tussen een neutrik of amphenol stekker solderen of een noname china ding!!
Tin plakt niet lekker aan de pluggen, materiaal buigt zeer gemakkelijk of breekt af, de bekjes zijn allemaal net niet lekker gemaakt om er een stukje touw tussen te drukken enz enz.

Wat ik doe mocht ik eens china stekkertjes solderen, (ja ik doe dat soms ook wel, sommige zijn namelijk bijna 2cm korter) dan schraap ik altijd even met een mes over de contacten waarop gesoldeert moet worden, dan hou je blank metaal over en soldeert het net iets makkelijker.

Maar hetzelfde geldt voor china "touw", ook dat soldeert niet lekker, tin vloeit niet strak om en door de kabel, het is allemaal wat stugger, de gevlochten afscherming zit er veels te strak omheen en is al moeilijk om de adertjes te bereiken enz enz....

maar zo zie ik het  :Smile:

----------


## Meanart

Ook in de kabels (dus los van connectors) veel verschil hoor: sommige (goedkope) kabels hebben geen katoenen draad meegevlochten, met als gevolg dat de kabels storen bij of na een trekbelasting. Dit heb ik meermaals mogen meemaken, dus bij mij komen goedkope (lees: inferieure kwaliteit) kabels er nooit meer in.
Liever een paar tientjes meer uitgeven en minder storing door je kabels, niks zo irritant!

Alle waar naar z'n geld en goedkoop is duurkoop etc.

Slechts mijn twee centjes...

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Persoonlijk vind ik Klotz kabel erg fijn, en deze is helemaal niet zo duur, 80 euro voor 100 meter als ik me niet vergis.
Als je de pluggen aan de kabels zelf soldeerd dan ben je zelfs goedkoper uit, dan als je dap kabels koopt.

----------


## Meanart

Helemaal mee eens!

----------


## Vekin

Vroeger ook DAP geprobeerd, trekt op geen kl*ten
volgende kabel die we kopen zal cordial zijn

----------


## daveyb

DAP kabel lijkt heel goed omdat ze dik zijn... Maar is pure isolatie, er loopt een heel erg dun draadje tussendoor... Heb ze eens open gehad.

----------


## Rieske

Wie heeft ervaring met Pro Accu Cable ? Ik kan haast niet geloven dat je voor bij 7 Euro een fatsoenlijke 10 meter kabel kunt kopen. Inclusief klittebandje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 4AC

> Wie heeft ervaring met Pro Accu Cable ? Ik kan haast niet geloven dat je voor bij 7 Euro een fatsoenlijke 10 meter kabel kunt kopen. Inclusief klittebandje



Linkje aub? Logisch genoeg kan ik er met de zoekterm 'pro accu cable' weinig over vinden.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Rieske

> Linkje aub? Logisch genoeg kan ik er met de zoekterm 'pro accu cable' weinig over vinden.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



http://www.kabelopmaat.com/index.php...d=1761&lang=NL

----------


## daveyb

dat is 39,50 per meter.. is ietsjes duurder dan 7 euro per 10 meter....

----------


## Rieske

> dat is 39,50 per meter.. is ietsjes duurder dan 7 euro per 10 meter....



Goed lezen is ook een kunst: *10 x Neutrik Microfoonkabel 1 meter   *

----------


## daveyb

> Goed lezen is ook een kunst: *10 x Neutrik Microfoonkabel 1 meter*



 Excuses maar staat beetje onduidelijk als je meteen naar de specs gaat... Staat normaal gewoon 1x 10 meter, is toch niet handig 10x doorlussen of gebruik je ze appart?

----------


## cobi

Mijn ervaring met goedkope kabel is wisselend.

Ik heb net een theatertourtje achter de rug waarbij we veel spullen van theater gebruikte. Hierbij kwam ik (uiteraard) ook veel DAP snakjes tegen met veel storingen. De connectors die voor deze snakes worden gebruikt lijken op neutriks maar zijn het niet (kan natuurlijk ook niet voor die prijs). Ik zou in het geval van snakes iig niet voor DAP gaan.

In het geval van verloopjes gebruik ik zelf veel DAP kabeltjes (vaak vanaf een CDspelertje, ipod of laptop), kost niets werkt prima en als het niet werkt gooi je de kabel gewoon direct weg en pak je een nieuwe (zonder pijn in de buik te hebben).

Voor microfoonbekabeling zou ik gewoon een kwaliteitskabel pakken (Belden, Tasker o.i.d.) met een fatsoenlijke plug (Neutrik). Deze kabels hebben gewoon veel te lijden.

----------


## DJordy

Ik gebruik alleen dap kabels in mijn rack.
heb altijd extra kabels mee voor de noodzakelijke apparatuur.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Excuses maar staat beetje onduidelijk als je meteen naar de specs gaat... Staat normaal gewoon 1x 10 meter, is toch niet handig 10x doorlussen of gebruik je ze appart?



Wat dacht je van patchkabels in een rackje, of DMX doorlussen van apparaat naar apparaat als ze 20cm van elkaar af zitten?  :Wink: 

Al mijn kabels voor on-the-road zijn Cordial Fair Line/Pro Line. Nog net geen Tasker, maar hufterproof genoeg, fatsoenlijke Neutrik pluggen eraan en goed betaalbaar voor de kabel die je krijgt.

----------


## frederic

Je kunt dat moeilijk zeggen.
Als je 1 keer goedkope kabels gebruikt, zal je niet veel ginder ondervinden.

Maar als je elke week op pad bent met die kabels, zal het niet lang duren vooralleer je merkt dat het goedkope kabels zijn.

----------


## Carl

Eigenlijk is het antwoord simpel:
*Nee, natuurlijk niet!*

----------


## dj-wojcik

En nogaltijd te beantwoorden met het gezegde:

*Goedkoop is Duurkoop*

----------


## sparky

Waarop ik dan weer zeg: die blauwe DAP-kabeltjes. En dan bedoel ik de insertkabeltjes, de cinch-jack verloopjes, al zulk soort spul en ook een hele sloot patchkabeltjes die ik bij het opnemen gebruik; vooral lekker wel doen! Als je daar normaal mee omgaat blijft het namelijk gewoon heel. Er zijn kabels die ik wekelijks gebruik die het al een jaar of 5 uithouden, is niet slecht dacht ik. En voor het geld kun je daar echt niet tegenop solderen. De korte verloopjes met XLR aan 1 of 2 kanten er aan, heb ik liever zelfgebakken en met betere pluggen. Microfoon en speakerbekabeling en die vreselijke multihaspels van ze, die kun je dan ook weer beter laten liggen, de ervaring heeft mij geleerd dat dat namelijk WEL kapot gaat van DAP.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carl

Nou, ik hoef die zooi niet te hebben!
Ik heb 0,0 DAP spulletjes en maar 2 dingetjes van dat goedkope spul met het oortje....
Daar wou ik het graag bij houden. Ik koop liever gebruikt dan die goedkope rommel.
Natuurlijk ben ik ook een keer gevallen voor XLR pluggen van € 0,90 per stuk. Had ik gewoon niet moeten doen, dat was eigenlijk nog te duur! (gratis is trouwens ook nog te duur voor de kwaliteit!)
Wat is nou helemaal het echte prijsverschil? voor zo'n paar dubbeltjes ga je toch niet klooien met slecht materiaal?

----------


## showband

het zit ém erin dat vrijwel iedereen die zegt dat je het kort en snel moet gebruiken, en vooral niet op kritische plekken... dat vrijwel altijd wel blijkt te doen.  :Cool: 

Ik heb voor de homestudio voor het stilliggende deel echt geen dure kabel. Dat werkt ook wel met minder. En geeft nul problemen. Mijn lange gitaarkabels daarintegen zijn per stuk echter bijna net zo duur als een gitaareffectpedaal... Maar dat is onontkoombaar.

----------


## ESPL

Wij hebben voor een huurkoop Samson tourtek...let op levenslange garantie..gebruikt....elke week kwamen er kabels terug..solderingen lieten los in de plug, continue storingen, kraken ed. Zelf wederom gesoldeerd, maar bij een paar keer gebruiken wederom kapot. Kan ze wel opsturen, maar die kosten zijn nog duurder dan zelf even te solderen. Inmiddels kabels weggegooid en vervangen voor Sommercable. Voor de verhuur gebruiken we ook sommercable i.c.m. hicon of neutrik pluggen, zelf gesoldeerd. "nog" nooit problemen mee gehad, goede en flexibele kabel en prijstechnisch goed te noemen. Soldeerfoutje zit natuurlijk altijd in een klein hoekje.. :Wink:

----------


## dandrlover

ik denk dat hier hetzelfde word gezegd als in de hifi (een kabel van 10 euro )is niet goed het moet der een zijn die 100 euro kost!ja ja en gelioven dat we dat doen???? heb zelf 15 jaar met hifi bezig geweest resultaat ?ik ben ermee opgehouden teveel bla bla!!! dus profesioneel! Ja iets duurder Bij huis gebruik gewone kabels!!

----------


## speakertech

De voorlaatste reactie op dit topic is al weer ruim 2,5 jaar oud. De meesten zijn kennelijk overgestapt naar betere kabels, waardoor de klachten verdwijnen.
Zelfs voor mijn rekjes gebruik ik gewoon pro kabel en dito connectoren. Ik maak alles zelf. Je kunt dan de kabels maken zoals je ze zelf wil, ook wat betreft lengte. Doorluskabels korter dan een meter zijn nauwelijks te krijgen en moet je nog gaan solderen. Meestal gebruik ik dan in omvang wat dunnere kabel, zodat je mooie bundeltjes kunt maken,zoals de Tasker C280, diameter 5mm.
Vaak gebruik ik ook nog NRU-kabel, dat is ongeveer hetzelfde wat in multikabels zit. Die laatste is vooral geschikt voor het aansluiten van kleine stekers, zoals cinch. Die kabel is ook heel netjes tot een kabelboompje te verwerken.

Speakertech

----------


## frederic

Welk merk kabel is het soepelst?

----------


## NesCio01

> Welk merk kabel is het soepelst?



Het is wss niet het merk maar het soort?
(PVC - rubber - siliconen)

grtz

Nes

----------


## frederic

liefst een merk.

----------


## speakertech

Binnen een merk heb je heel veel soorten. Ook Tasker bijvoorbeeld heeft vele soorten microfoonkabels, bijv voor vaste installatie, kabel voor ruwe omstandigheden, kabel voor op de buhne etc. Tasker C301 is een mooie soepele kabel, met een dubbele afscherming, maar dat is zeker niet de enige fabrikant. De keuze hangt vaak ook af van de verkrijgbaarheid.

Speakertech

----------


## desolation

Voor zelfbouw gebruik ik veelal procab of cordial en tasker, voor premade koop ik eigenlijk continu kabels van Stagg. De versie met REAN pluggen is zeer degelijk en is scherp van prijs. Je hebt ze ook met Neutrik maar de kwaliteit van REAN is gewoon zeer degelijk voor de prijs.

----------

